# Just clean my CRS tank



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Finally I have time to clean my CRS tank. 
Those hair algae really make me crazy.....:twisted: 
Here are some new photos of my tanks..... 

Before


After


Wonder know what substrate I am using?????why are they red color??
               
Those are CRS substrate....hahahahaha just kidding.... 
I think around 400 CRS or more in my 30G tank. [-o<

Eating........


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice tank and CRS.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow! Looks like christmas!


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

have enough there for a few shrimp cocktails! :mullet:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow... _How many shrimp do you think you have in there?_


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I bought some from you recently for my girlfriend and she loves them. It was a really good deal getting 20 CRS for 90 shipped.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hair algae?? I hope it's moss! Do your CRS ever eat any of the hair algae?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

I couldn't count how many shrmips in the tank.
But I think at least there will be around 400.
And they don't eat algae cause I always feed them special CRS food.
That Special CRS food is really delicious for them.
Everytime I feed them, they are crazy to get it...so no one want eat algae anymore.
Thank you for looking my cute crystal red shrmip.
I love them very very very much........how about you?????


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Your tanks are so crowded.....I'll take some off your hands........lol.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Everyone.... 
I Am Going To Clean Out All The Low Grade CRS And Focus On My SS And S Grade CRS...........:clap2:


----------

